# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Επείγουσα ανάγκη σύνδεσης ενός εργαστηρίου του Παν.Αθηνών

## koem

Σας γράφω με την ιδιότητα του συνεργάτη του Εργαστηρίου Υγιεινής και Επιδημιολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών. Επειδή το τμήμα που εργάζομαι μετακομίζει από τις εγκαταστάσεις στο Γουδή στους Αμπελόκηπους (Αλεξανδρουπόλεως 25), για διάστημα που θα κυμανθεί από μια βδομάδα ως 2 μήνες, λόγω απίστευτης γραφειοκρατίας, δεν θα έχουμε πρόσβαση στο Internet.

Αυτό είναι τραγικό για τις εργασίες που πρέπει να διεκπεραιώσουμε και θα μας καθυστερήσει τρομερά στα ερευνητικά μας προγράμματα και στις λοιπές εργασίες μας.

Αυτό που ζητάω (παρακαλάω, κλπ) είναι από τους γείτονες - κόμβους του AWMN να μας βοηθήσουν να στήσουμε έναν προσωρινό κόμβο στο AWMN για να έχουμε πρόσβαση στο Internet από τις νέες εγκαταστάσεις του εργαστηρίου, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να γίνουν οι απαραίτητες διαδικασίες για τη σύνδεση με το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο του UOA. H πρόσβαση θα γίνει πιθανότατα μέσω της ADSL γραμμής που έχω στο σπίτι μου.

Για το σκοπό αυτό, έχει προστεθεί ένας νέος κόμβος στο WIND (#11589) - envocc , προκειμένου να γίνει αντιληπτή η θέση που βρίσκεται το εργαστήριο. 

Αρκετό από τον εξοπλισμό που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί προσωρινά θα τον διαθέσω από την προσωπική μου συλλογή (sic), η οποία περιλαμβάνει:
- 80cm πιάτο και feeder 5G ή 60cm πιάτο by Stelios @ 2.4
- CM6
- Cisco 340 AP

Όποιος πιστεύει ότι μπορεί να συνδράμει στην επείγουσα αυτή κλήση για βοήθεια,προσφέροντας βοήθεια κατά την εγκατάσταση, συνδράμοντας με κάποια εξαρτήματα ή απλά γυρίζοντας κάποιο περίσσιο πιατάκι προς εμάς, θα βοηθούσε ιδιαίτερα τους ερευνητές που απασχολούνται στο εργαστήριο και θα τον κεράσουμε δωρεάν εξέταση για HIV, καφέ, κλπ.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον σας!

----------


## dti

Δημήτρη οι επιλογές είναι αρκετές, αρκεί να έχετε θέα και να μην σας κλείνουν πολυκατοικίες ή άλλα ψηλά κτίρια γραφείων, νοσοκομεία κλπ. στην περιοχή.
Βγάλε φωτογραφίες και πιστεύω οτι αρκετοί από τους κομβούχους της περιοχής (vigor, TheLaz, panste, anthony30, john70, ngia, papako, selinios κλπ.) θα ευαισθητοποιηθούν.

----------


## koem

Οι φωτογραφίες θα βγουν σήμέρα - αύριο και θα ανέβουν αντίστοιχα στη σελίδα του wind.

Να ευχαριστήσω τον Ifaistos που προθυμοποιήθηκε να δανείσει και να στήσει ένα WRAP και να βοηθήσει στο σκανάρισμα της περιοχής!

Ελπίζω από τους κομβούχους της περιοχής και με βάση τις φωτογραφίες να μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε ένα καλό link.

Παιδιά, χίλια ευχαριστώ!

----------


## dweller

χμμ είσαι δίπλα σχεδόν.
Το link με τον ebababi το έχω σε ένα panel στραμένο προς τα εκεί.
Βρές τον εξοπλισμό σου, να δώ και τις φωτογραφίες σου και ευχαρίστως να το κοιτάξουμε.

edit δέν πρόσεξα οτι αναφέρεις οτι έχεις ηδη adsl, υπάρχει πρόσβαση στο inet και από τον κόμβο άμα θές.

----------


## socrates

Πολύ πιθανό να βγω από το Νοσοκομείο που νοσηλεύομαι οριστικά προς το τέλος της εβδομάδας, οπότε θα αποδεσμευτεί εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε μένα (και πριν από μένα στην comdex) και είναι ότι πρέπει για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. (wrap έτοιμο στο case του με POE). Dti?

----------


## dimitriss

μπορώ να διαθέσω μια nortel για a ή μια cisco 342 ή ενα wrt 54GS ή μια stella (για scan)  ::  ή όλα  ::  πες μου τι θέλεις να το κανονίσουμε  ::

----------


## Ifaistos

'Εγινε εχτές μια πρώτη προσπάθεια για σύνδεση, βρήκαμε το AP του ngia αλλά ένα κομμένο pigtail δεν επέτρεψε να ολοκληρωθεί η σύνδεση.

Πάντως λόγο του ότι στην περιοχή γίνεται ο χαμός στους 2.4 (πρέπει να πιάσαμε πάνω από 30ap) καλό θα είναι αν μπορεί το link να γυρίσει σε α.

Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον να γίνει μόνιμη η σύνδεση αν και πρέπει να δούμε μια σειρά από θέματα πρώτα.

----------


## dti

> Πολύ πιθανό να βγω από το Νοσοκομείο που νοσηλεύομαι οριστικά προς το τέλος της εβδομάδας, οπότε θα αποδεσμευτεί εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε μένα (και πριν από μένα στην comdex) και είναι ότι πρέπει για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. (*wrap έτοιμο στο case του με POE). Dti?*


Ωχ μόλις τώρα το είδα... Εννοείται οτι αν χρειάζεται μπορώ να το δαθέσω!

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Πολύ πιθανό να βγω από το Νοσοκομείο που νοσηλεύομαι οριστικά προς το τέλος της εβδομάδας, οπότε θα αποδεσμευτεί εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε μένα (και πριν από μένα στην comdex) και είναι ότι πρέπει για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. (*wrap έτοιμο στο case του με POE). Dti?*
> 
> 
> Ωχ μόλις τώρα το είδα... Εννοείται οτι αν χρειάζεται μπορώ να το δαθέσω!


Ωραία το έχω πακεταρισμένο, όποτε είναι μου λέτε!

----------

